# New kitten!



## Cat_Nip_Thief (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello all!  

Long time cat lover here but the last time I owned a cat was 22 years ago ... my wife and I decided to get a kitten. This 7 week old kitten is quite a handful ... omg does she ever slow down? 

We live in Wichita Kansas and so far our kitten Isabel (Izzy for short) runs the household. I have lots of questions and hope to make some friends along the way.

Here are some pics of Izzy!









She's young and already off to a great start! She LOVES her scratching post. 









Quite the climber if I do say so myself.









PHEW! She sleeps ... shhhh.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.. Izzy is super cute!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What a CUTIE!!! Looking forward to seeing more, and hearing lots about her.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

OH, so darling :love2


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

SHES SOOO CUTE! SHes just so preciouse!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! You'll learn lots here, and just had to say that 2nd picture is soooo cute :!:


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Awww Izzy looks like my Milan when she was younger


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a cutie! Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl Freesia


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Izzy is so cute and soooo busy. It's hard to believe that she will be a regal cat someday, isn't it? She'll always keep a bit of her kittenhood, though. Enjoy the antics!


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome! I'm mom to 2 dogs and 1 cat!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Izzy is so cute.  I LOVE the second picture of her.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Izzy is so adorable!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG Izzy is adorable. Welcome to the forum. 

I grew up with a Siamese cat when i was young. 
Then about 3 yrs ago my son brought me a kitten. 
The rest is history. It reignited my passion for animals
I had, when I was young. You will learn so much here.
I know I have. Hey maybe Izzy needs a companion to 
keep him busy!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! Izzy is so adorable!!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

izzy is very very cute!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

*"omg does she ever slow down?"* :lol: 

Welcome to CF.

Our Ginger is 7 months old and tomorrow she will have been giving us JOY for two weeks. She started out 'slow'..............actually, she hardly moved for the first two days and would not eat or drink 8O but she's making up for it now :lol: !

We just clipped her front nails for the first time and she took it all in stride 8) 


Dan


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

oh my goshhh.. so prettyy!! :lol:


----------

